# diy spray bar



## forest6 (9 Mar 2009)

hi 
just a quick question, can i use any plastic pipe to make a spray bar or does it have to be special aquatic plastic.
lfs sez any plastic will do, unsure though.
many thanks paul


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Mar 2009)

PVC pipe is probably best


----------



## amy4342 (10 Mar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/20mm-x-2mm-Clear- ... m153.l1262. I use this stuff for my spray bar and to replace the yucky green ones on my eheim filter. Been using it for years with no probs.


----------



## forest6 (11 Mar 2009)

cheers fellas very helpfull.
thanks paul


----------

